# (hex-based) mapping tools?



## Tulon (Mar 14, 2004)

Greetings everyone.

Since the 2nd edition of "Fields of Blood" is due to come out on the 1st of april, and I already pre-ordered my copy, I am right now looking for a good tool for creating a world map in hexes.
I tried a couple of them by looking via google, but either the links were already dead or the program was not really compatible with Windows XP and crashed while I was working on it.

So, does anyone know a good tool for hex-bases map-creating, which will work on my system?
(see this thread as a listing of freeware map-creator tools which are avaiable and well to work with)

PS: owners of the first edition from "Fields of Blood" could also post me a list of hex-field types the book will introduce, so I can adapt and start working without having to wait 'till april. 

PPS: just joined this board, but as far as I can see, I think it'a nice place to stay


----------



## Nifft (Mar 14, 2004)

*OpenRPG* has a hex-map tool. It's written in Python and will run on any system that is supported by Python (including MSWindows).

I don't know how _good_ a hex-map tool it is, but it's free, so little risk in finding it & playing.

 -- N


----------



## thullgrim (Mar 14, 2004)

Where in Germany are you stationed?  Spangdahlem here.  Live in Bitburg

Here is one I found.  Can't speak to it as I don't use it but you might want to give it a try.

http://www.paonline.com/zaikoski/ak/tools.htm 

thullgrim


----------



## Tulon (Mar 14, 2004)

Ah, thanks a lot!
That one is not as good as the one which always crashed on my OS, but it's a fine thing to start with for sure - and it runs stable too. 
Maybe I can even copy the hex-graphics from the other tool into that one to make it look better.

If someone knows other tools, just post it, I'll try them all. 

PS: I'm in Bad Sülze (yeah, I know that name is quite silly, but it suits that deserted village nearby perfectly), Staff-HQ of the 2nd Missile Defence Squadron (3rd Air Force Division - the "Capital City Division" *g*)


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 14, 2004)

Off we go to the software forum!


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 14, 2004)

I am not sure I am getting what your asking for...  Being braindamaged and all...    

You need a FREE utility that will just put a hex grid over an existing map?  Or a Free Mapping program that can add a hex grid to a map you have created?

If just looking for a utility, you could use paint.  It would be a pain in the *EDIT DUE TO EN's GRANDMA* but it could be done.  There was a recent thread about how to do it.

Personally, CC2 is the best mapper out there, it's not free, but the things you can do with it are endless.  It will put any grid type/size you want on a map.  

D

If you just need it for a single map or something.  I think CC2 has a Demo copy.  Not sure if that feature is in the Demo, but may be worth a look.


----------



## dagger (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm trying to apply a hex grid over a map I already have, paint can do that?


----------



## Tulon (Mar 14, 2004)

Nah, I am looking for a tool to completely draw the map in... meaning, having an empty map of hexes, where I can put the tool's included tiles in. 

@dagger: Yes it is possible... simply draw a good hex-field, copy it a couple of times, attach them together, copy again... and repeat until you have a hex-grid large enough to suit your map. Then, just copy the whole grid over to your map and be sure to use transparency.
It might look good, but however, in my opinion that kind of layout would lack the oversight since you could hardly define what kind of hex one is... for example, if you have a hex where there is both water and land - what is it, then? etc


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 14, 2004)

Well I don't know about free... But CC2 can do anything, and comes with alot of tiles.

It's not free, but once you learn it, it is very powerful.

Drew


----------



## Alcareru (Mar 14, 2004)

thullgrim said:
			
		

> Where in Germany are you stationed? Spangdahlem here. Live in Bitburg
> 
> Here is one I found. Can't speak to it as I don't use it but you might want to give it a try.
> 
> ...



Ive used hexmapper. Extremely simple paint interface to produce old school maps. However, its not exactly feature heavy but it will work.


----------



## Tulon (Mar 14, 2004)

I agree about Hexmapper. That's the one program I would prefer using, if I am unable to find a better one.

I just tried out "Hex World Creator" as well, which I really like. Nice tiles, options for entering information about hexes and cities, etc...
However, that one crashed on XP


----------



## MarauderX (Mar 14, 2004)

I've been using AutoCAD for everything now, though Hexmapper is good enough for the job.


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.dundjinni.com/products/

Its not out yet, but it looks neat.

D


----------



## Tulon (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree with that, truly... but A) it's not released yet, B) it's not with hexes (as far as I could see) and most important C) it cost's $40 minimum (the payment yet alone would be difficult, I think, since I'm outside the US and do not own a credit card - plus I did not had in mind spending any money) ... 

What I'm currently looking for is something like "Hex World Creator", but which works stable with Windows XP. :\


----------



## SubMensa (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's a pretty good one that I found quite a while ago. I think it may have even been linked to from ENWorld now that I think about it. Best of all, It's free and you can customise your own tiles.

Arr-Kelaan Software's HexMapper


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 17, 2004)

At the bottom of this page you can find "Wilderness Mapper", a tool written by Bruce Gulke. He doesn't support it any more, but it is really neat for crafting simple hex-based maps.

Cheers


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 18, 2004)

Which version of Hex World Creator are you using?  A different version (if you can find one) might work better. 

Anyhoo, the types of hexes in Fields of Blood are: Aquatic, Desert, Forest, Hill, Marsh, Mountain, Plains, and Underground.


----------



## Tulon (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, PlaneS - that tool really is not bad. It won't let me define the size of the map, as well as it's graphics don't look as neat as the ones from "Hex World Creator", but however it provides a nice interface to work with. I think I will prefer that one before "HexMapper". 

@Trance: Well, it's v0.50b - I'll be looking around for a newer version, but have not found one yet. (sadly, a lot of websites who provide downloads or links to such mappers are already dead)
However, thanks for the hint, I wouldn't have looked for newer versions prior to this. 
(and also thanks for the listing of hex-field types in "Blood"  )

[edit]
Okay, there's definetively a v0.90b out, if not even 0.93 ... but I have failed to find a working download so far. Even the creator's website seems to be dead. :/

[edit2]
Well, been happy too early. I've found a working download, installed it and ... yet the same problem. Crashes as soon as I try to fill the map with water.
Best of all, I think v0.93 is the one I already had, since there aren't any differences, and in the readme it still says 0.50b which is why I thought the version I already had could be outdated...
oh well :|


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmmm. Maybe v.93 is just buggy?

After actually spending time making a map with it, when I went to save it, it freaked out, and my computer locked up. 

It is a shame, as it's really nice.


----------



## Tulon (Apr 2, 2004)

It *is* a shame ...

The program also breaks down after just an amount of time, even if you do nothing. It's like every time you add a hex to the map, the tool gets a bit more unstable, until it crashes completely. Like a lottery, somehow.

However, it is more or less possible to work with it, if you save your map regulary after every few hexes you edited. Although you need quite a bit of nerves when the program crashes 10+ times and you have to restart it and always continue with your last save.

I have found nothing better yet, though. Graphics and options are worth the trouble, at least in my opinion. :/


----------



## shadowlight (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, I don't know how helpful this is (actually I do: not helpful!), but I generally use MS Word (for blank hex paper) or Photoshop to make my Hex maps.   In photoshop you just make a 1" hex (easy in Photoshop 7), copy it all over, merge into one layer, and put it on top of your map.... then you can add all of your cool layer blending options (like pillow emboss... yum!).


----------

